# Help Popcorn!!!!



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

I'm a drywall contractor in MA. I sprayed a ceiling that had some of that canned crap popcorn on the ceiling patches.I sprayed a professional coat of QT fine over the canned crap with the whole ceiling.I got a call today that it's flashing where the patches are.I really don't want to use oil base primer on the whole ceiling, but I am going to skim the patches with regular joint compound.And respray over the regular mud.After that it's there problem!!They used that popcorn in a can crap.I hate that stuff!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Other then oil base primer Binz is about the thing that will help with the flashing. Just make sure to wait 24 hours before top coating. Also you may need to hit the entire ceiling. The fine popcorn is great for new constuction For redos I only use medium with a medium tips or hole size and then cross hatch the whole ceiling in two directions.


----------



## jarin12ga (May 26, 2012)

*Already sprayed*

I was up half the night thinking about this stupid job.Then I realized that the patches where not there the first day, I looked at the job.I gave her a price on just doing diamond dust.Then she threw this mess at me afterwards,when I started.They had new lights put in.God dam customer made a mess of the patches and used popcorn in a can thinking my work would hide there's.If they where up front with me from the beginning I would have helped.Luckily Im paid! They own it now!Im calling all the local contractors to tell them to stay away!!!Let the pro's prep for a good spray job!!!!!


----------

